# How to program a PID



## Hermies (28/11/17)

I just received my new Inkbird PID . I just ran it through with water and yes I do understand that wort will be different in temp degrees . I ran through the auto tune at 50* C then at 66* C and my temp into the mashtun was 8* C hotter. My question is what do I have to do to get the temp more accurate ?


----------



## nosco (28/11/17)

This might help


----------



## Hermies (28/11/17)

Thanks Nosco it gives me some idea . I'll drop the i and see how it performs .


----------

